# 조금만 하다 = small?



## 82riceballs

In my convenience store job, people often ask me for a "small" bag or a "small" box of wet tissues... instead of saying 작다 they say something that sounds to me like 조금하다? I can't pin it down though. What is the word exactly? Thanks!!


----------



## Kross

It would be 조그만, or 조그마한.


----------



## Rance

Kross seems right. It can mean either 작다 or 적다.


----------



## 82riceballs

ahh i see! makes total sense to me now. thanks!!


----------

